# For all you J-Lo Fans



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Would you still... in 5-10 yrs???


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Not at all


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

HAHAHAH


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you know..... I think I would


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

me too man. p*ssy is p*ssy.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

hahahahahah


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> me too man. p*ssy is p*ssy.


 is it???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh good photoshop pic, anyway yeah id f*ck her but im no fan of her; her attractiveness is seriously overrated


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

innes stfu. stop trying to twist my words...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> innes stfu. stop trying to twist my words...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ill fight you....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

*wips out his duel light sabre (broom stick) *


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if you like


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I wouldnt.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I wouldnt.


 liar


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt.
> ...


dont call her a liar. ill fight you too...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco you big girly baby
















Innes







marco


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> marco you big girly baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you laugh now boy......


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol btw Marco who made that avatar of yours? lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> you laugh now boy......


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hehe may i join the fight?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow, in 5-10 years she will probably have 5-10 more husbands. Screw j-lo she is good looking i guess but make - up etc.. help a lot. Wow she has a big ass big deal.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

She is still just a fly girl from "in living colour" if you ask me.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG MARC (Jun 11, 2003)

hey why not I'm sure we've all done worst plus it's j-lo when she goes to sleep take a picture and steal her money clip and call the tabloids you'll be rich and maybe even infected if your lucky..she's been around the block not just from it


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Id hit it just so I could say I did but I dont think she is ne thing special.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i would..she still has a mouth


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i would..she still has a mouth


 Are you willing to listen to what that mouth has to say?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i would..she still has a mouth
> ...


 Ohh man.. she got you good on that one, Raf. Nothings worth hearing the nagging, complaining, and bitch'in from a females mouth.. NOTHING!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > i would..she still has a mouth
> ...


 every women bitch..its a part of life we all got to go through as a man







..and yes it jenny from the block..she had a liitle now she had ALOT...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Oh dont even get me started on men and theyre bitchin. They overexaggerate WAY too much when they start complaining.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Not all men are alike.. please do not label us from your personal experience with all your bf's!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

AHAHAHAH..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 your doing it now..see what i mean..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Then dont do it to me about how women bitch...cause then your just labeling us from personal experience









Raf- Im not bitchin, simply stating my opinion.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would i or wouldent









if i was drunk enough


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Raf- Im not bitchin, simply stating my opinion.


 oh so that what women call it now-aday...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Raf- Im not bitchin, simply stating my opinion.
> ...


 Oh no, bitchin is a whole other story. Youve yet to see that side...


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

To hell with j-lo.......this chick will be fair game when she turns 18 in only 2 more years.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jonas said:


> To hell with j-lo.......this chick will be fair game when she turns 18 in only 2 more years.....










She looks way too old in that pic...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Karen your bitching is patent for all to see


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

this look young and innocent enough for ya ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It looks like theyre trying really hard to get her to be another britney spears...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Jonas said:


> To hell with j-lo.......this chick will be fair game when she turns 18 in only 2 more years.....


 funny... she looks like shes 35-40


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah, I would have to agree. And being the responsible 25 year old that I am, I still would'nt touch her till she was 18 in fear of becoming some big guys girlfriend in jail...

My favorite media star personality...um whatever is kate hudson. she's only a year younger than me and I just want her bad.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok, finally found a pic of my future wife...yeah right ! she is so damn hot it makes me wanna cry !


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

fulgy bitch


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bobme said:


> fulgy bitch


 the chick jonas put up isnt...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

altho of course truth be told id gladly f*ck any one of those girls


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> altho of course truth be told id gladly f*ck any one of those girls


 Then again who wouldnt you f*ck?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > altho of course truth be told id gladly f*ck any one of those girls
> ...


 Very true..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > fulgy bitch
> ...


 i meen j-lo


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wine.dine and 69...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > altho of course truth be told id gladly f*ck any one of those girls
> ...


 me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 You sure about that...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i think he done himself one two many times..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i wouldnt f*ck her


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> i wouldnt f*ck her


 hahaha..some how i don't believe that..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

to me, she is ulgy, so is britney spears. damn bitch cant even drive a car


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> to me, she is ulgy, so is britney spears. damn bitch cant even drive a car


 but she can drive stick??


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no, rember she bought a car with a stick, and blew it up, 75 mph in frist gear. lame bitch


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow nice nips.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

very nice nips!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i wonder how much that pays per hour...and if the have a 101k plan


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ...and if the have a 101k plan


You sure youd want a 101k plan...and not a 401k plan..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oh my bad..







...thats the ticket..forgive me its 1:30 in the morning and i have 6 more hours to go


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oh my bad..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sh*t 6 more hors to go! At the rate your posting right now, you will pass up Mike!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > oh my bad..
> ...


 haha..i have work to get done...damn work


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a sudden urge for milk


----------

